# Software Update: HR20 - 0xcc



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

New Software 9/16/2006
Manufacture 700-0xcc

---------------
Release Notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=655581

*PLEASE DON"T POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they will be deleted
*

*Previous Version Thread:*
Version 0xBE (9/1/2006): *Discussion Thread Issue Thread*


----------



## talbain (Sep 6, 2006)

you know, for all the bad press directv has been getting with support, it's good to see they're updating the HR20 software regularly to fix problems. isn't this like the 2nd or 3rd update they've had in the past month? good job...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

2nd "official" update.

The 1st update was the release version, which was not the same as the version on the hard drive at manufacturing.

So yes.... this is the 3rd software update from the original software version that was on the hard drive.


----------



## DaxStern (Sep 5, 2006)

I have to give props to Directv for this:

"Playback will now resume from last position (regardless of how you exit the playback)"

Even though this should have been in the software to begin with, the box and instructions makes note of only having a bookmark feature, so this didn't have to take priority.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

houskamp said:


> still have the audio problem on startup.. onkyo reciever won't produce audio (optical) on startup have to switch input and back, then it's fine....


Post it in the issue thread for 0xCC.


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

It's so nice to have Dolby Digital working.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

greywolf said:


> It's so nice to have Dolby Digital working.


Not 100% yet though.


----------



## Tim Sly (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow, those are some nice fixes that you listed! I just got my HR20 installed today and was thinking to myself, I haven't seen and Dolby Digital loss on the MPEG4 channels. But I guess my update today probably included that. Can I ask, how do you check your version?
There is a menu item to test your system but I am not sure if that should be used.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Menu->Settings->Setup->Info (and hit select on the last one)
You will then see your software version on the right


----------



## kaylward (Sep 3, 2006)

Does "Trickplay" improvements = overshoot correction? Anything above 1x takes you past the point where you think you stopped. Coming back from a commerical break in a football game invariabley means that you end up missing the first play. :-(


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Overshoot Correction (or autocorrection).
Is a Patent of TiVo... their patent is pretty detailed and covers a variety of ways to implement it.

So, no... it is not included in the update, and honestly.... don't expect it any time soon.

One work around is, instead of hitting PLAY... hit the Reverse Jump button.


----------



## KungFool (Sep 12, 2006)

Earl,

Still not getting DD over HDMI. I get PCM only. I tried switching DD on and off, and the audio stream didnt' change (when I do this with the optical output, you can hear the audio 'click' over to DD from PCM, and etc).

Any ideas? Would a reboot help?


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

KungFool said:


> Earl,
> 
> Still not getting DD over HDMI. I get PCM only. I tried switching DD on and off, and the audio stream didnt' change (when I do this with the optical output, you can hear the audio 'click' over to DD from PCM, and etc).
> 
> Any ideas? Would a reboot help?


You should verify that your television supports DD. If not and it DIRECTV is smart, they are outputing PCM to your television and DD to your optical output.


----------



## KungFool (Sep 12, 2006)

It does support DD 5.1...on OTA broadcasts, it outputs DD 5.1 over the optical output.

I'm still wondering if it's accepting the DD and outputing PCM over the optical when the DD comes in over HDMI...but there's no way to determine that unless I can confirm that someone else here has in fact gotten 5.1 to work over HDMI.


----------



## gymj22 (Aug 20, 2006)

Earl, I need some serious help!

They came and installed my HR20 this morning and everything was fine until the unit began trying th download the new software. It is stuck on the download screen saying "searching for new software (OOCC), and it has been hanging at 0% download. The installer reset the unit several times, as the screen eventually said there was a download error and to reset.
I called D* and the tech there didn't know what to do either. Now everytime we turn it off/on/reset, it goes right to the software download screen and hangs. The installer tried another HR20 he had and it does the same thing.
Is there some kind of work around so I can at least get back to watching the channels with the old software? I am/was getting all the HD/SD cahnnels before this happened, and my other tv's are working fine with good signals.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## gymj22 (Aug 20, 2006)

Nevermind. I see now that other people are having the same problem, and now my box just found the software and is downloading it . . . . after messing around with it and D* for 2 hrs. It found it on its own.


----------



## DrComputer (Sep 17, 2006)

My box seemed to now upgrade itself too...


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

gymj22 said:


> Earl, I need some serious help!
> 
> They came and installed my HR20 this morning and everything was fine until the unit began trying th download the new software. It is stuck on the download screen saying "searching for new software (OOCC), and it has been hanging at 0% download. The installer reset the unit several times, as the screen eventually said there was a download error and to reset.
> I called D* and the tech there didn't know what to do either. Now everytime we turn it off/on/reset, it goes right to the software download screen and hangs. The installer tried another HR20 he had and it does the same thing.
> ...


do you have two coaxs from the satellite or one ?


----------



## gymj22 (Aug 20, 2006)

dvrblogger said:


> do you have two coaxs from the satellite or one ?


It's working GREAT now. Everything was set up right. I have 4 from the dish to my multiswitch, and eventually 2 into the HR20. I believe I saw a possible explanation in another thread. Someone suggested that D* may have stopped the feed during Sunday Ticket to free up bandwidth and perhaps did not turn off the notification for the unit to search for the software. It really seemed like it was caught/stuck in a loop and searching and not finding the software. Then all of a sudden, it found the software, downloaded it and has been fine ever since.
This HR20 with the the new software is AWESOME . . . haven't had any problems, but one. A couple times during the Hi-def Dallas game last night, I had audio synch problems. Though pausing for a couple seconds and playing again fixed it. It seemed to be when I had >> or << it. Otherwise I love it! :joy:


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

"Reboot no longer causes loss of recorded show being played" Does this mean that the R15 has this in it's future


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I just installed the HR20 myself (not activated yet, will call later to do that). Flawless install, less then 10 minutes. While flipping through the manual it prompted me that a software update was available. I told it to download and install it and it did. Took about 10 minutes for that and I'm guessing it took as when finished I was back to live TV.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

is it just me or did the 30sec skip speed up?


----------



## JLove336 (Sep 8, 2006)

So when you say that playback will now resume from your previous spot, no matter how you exited...

Is this for fully recorded programs only or also for live tv? When I change the channel from a program I am CURRENTLY recording, and then change it back to the recording program it always goes forward to live tv...

I am probably misunderstanding the update, and what I'm getting is the result of no dual buffer, correct?


----------



## llupin (Sep 10, 2006)

Earl, is this update intended to fix the HDMI issue?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It fixes SOME of the HDMI issues....

One of the biggest problems is that the HDMI protocol is fairly new, and a fair amount of TV's are talking properly with the HR20.... 

The thread we started with the HDMI issues, is going a long way to help identify those TV's/Chipsets that aren't talking the same "dialect" of the HDMI protocol


----------



## jedster (Sep 20, 2006)

Just installed 3 HR20s in last 24 hours; each downloaded the new software (and I assume installed it).

Major issues:

--> HDMI to DVI does not work with my Sony KFWE610 (get snow only after turning tv off)
--> For one of the units (and only one) I get lots of audio popping on HD channels but not SD. I'm using component. I have no idea what could be causing this; it sounds like packet loss, but the video is smooth, so i'm doubting that's it, unless the audio and video come across in different streams.

Surprise:

--> I was surprised to read that fast forward, 30 second slip, etc. had been improved with this version. the 30 second slip feature isn't that smooth, imo. it's definitely not bad though. it must have been awful before...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

For your audio issue... how is the audio getting from the HR20 to your audio ouput (you didn't note if it was the TV or Stereo)

And for your TV... be sure to add it to the HDMI Video thread...


----------



## jedster (Sep 20, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For your audio issue... how is the audio getting from the HR20 to your audio ouput (you didn't note if it was the TV or Stereo)
> 
> And for your TV... be sure to add it to the HDMI Video thread...


I get the same high pitched popping noise in all of these configurations:

- RCA out --> TV (50SXRD)
- RCA out --> A/V receiver (Modern 7.1 sony receiver)
- Optical/toslink (whether DD is turned on or off) --> A/V receiver (Modern 7.1 sony receiver)

It happens on every HD channel (i only get MPEG2).

Update: I only get this problem with this one box; my two other hr20s both work fine and i've tried both using rca --> tv and one using optical --> a/v receiver.


----------



## jedster (Sep 20, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And for your TV... be sure to add it to the HDMI Video thread...


I added it to the HDMI audio/video thread. That's the one you're referring to right?


----------



## jedster (Sep 20, 2006)

jedster said:


> I get the same high pitched popping noise in all of these configurations:
> 
> - RCA out --> TV (50SXRD)
> - RCA out --> A/V receiver (Modern 7.1 sony receiver)
> ...


I did a red button reset and the problem cleared up. The only thing I can think of that might have caused the issue is that I did not have the coax run to the LNB properly hooked up when i first turned this box on (i did have it done correctly with the other three).

I'm glad the audio is working, but kind of incredible that the box would be so sensitive to something like whether you are connected or not when you first turn it on (assuming that was indeed the problem).

Now I just want to see MP4's come online here in Vegas. So far today, FOX5 has been down for at least 8 hours...


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

jedster said:


> --> HDMI to DVI does not work with my Sony KFWE610 (get snow only after turning tv off)


Same thing happens with my RCA Scenium TV. It looks like it reverts back to channel 1 on my TV. I found that if I press the Input button on the remote, it goes right back to my DVI input. Therefore, it's a two step process for me to turn on the TV and press the Input button.


----------



## rrwantr (Jul 7, 2004)

It's been working well for me for about a week. Then the first sign was watching a show and the pause, rw etc wouldn't work. Reset it and all was well until today when my wifes soap didn't fully record (recorded about 45 min of the hour)....soooo now I'm recording both on the HR20 and the R15....eerrrrrr...Now I'm scared...lol

Edit: Also one time when I turned my TV on all it had was a grey snowy screen. This was with an HDMI to DVI connection. Turned the tv off and on and it corrected it.


----------



## adunkle (Aug 19, 2006)

Hello All,
I've had my HR20 for a week or so and I have OxCC. Wanted to mention a problem I found for the rest of you. When I record Judge Judy I have the dvr start recording about 2 minutes early. When I playback the program the fast forward,rewind, and pause keys don't work. The only button that works is the 30 second skip button. That is the only recorded program I've had difficulty with and is the only program I have start early. I love this website by the way.

Aaron


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

adunkle said:


> Hello All,
> I've had my HR20 for a week or so and I have OxCC. Wanted to mention a problem I found for the rest of you. When I record Judge Judy I have the dvr start recording about 2 minutes early. When I playback the program the fast forward,rewind, and pause keys don't work. The only button that works is the 30 second skip button. That is the only recorded program I've had difficulty with and is the only program I have start early. I love this website by the way.
> 
> Aaron


I don't think this problem has anything to do with starting the recording early. I've had this happen on a few recordings. After resetting the DVR my new recordings were fine.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> I don't think this problem has anything to do with starting the recording early. I've had this happen on a few recordings. After resetting the DVR my new recordings were fine.


*I agree, I've also started or ended recording early/late and never had that problem. The thing that bothers me is why do we need to reset so often? It's almost gotten to the point of accepting the fact that resets fix most "glitches". Although resets fix some problems; resets are just a workaround to existing problems that need to be addressed NOW.*


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Hopefully, we'll be hearing from Earl soon *about the next firmware update, and a number of the short list of hiccups will be corrected (and OTA enabled!!)....

HDMI continues to be a hit-or-miss issue depending on what you connect to for some folks (my set and projector have no problems at all).


----------

